# Value of John Ryan



## ajromy (Nov 14, 2009)

Can anyone help me with the value of an 1852 John Ryan gingerale (yellow amber) bottle? I have found one that I would like to purchase but have not negotiated a price. When this bottle is in good condition is it worth $400.00? Also, can anyone give me the name of the best price guide for the southeast?
 Thanks.


----------



## glass man (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW WISH I COULD HELP. THOUGH I HAVE THE COMMON COBALT 1866,IT DOES NOT COMPARE TO THE BOTTLE YOU WANT ,OF COURSE.

  I WOULD SUGGEST YOU GO ON "REGGIE LYNCH "SITE AND ASK THERE. ON THIS SITE YOU CAN FIND COLLECTORS TO WRITE TOO IF REGGIE DON'T KNOW! GLAD YOU ON THE FORUM ,WISH I COULDA BEEN MORE HELP! GOOD LUCK,SOUNDS LIKE ONE OF THE BETTER RYANS FOR SURE![&:] JAMIE


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 14, 2009)

Glass Works Auction in 2002 sold a medium yellow amber version for $330. I just bought the most amazing price guide and would definitely recommend it if you looking to buy similar high end bottles. Antique Bottle Auction Price Results by Jim & Lynn Mitchell. The books is amazing and donâ€™t know how I lived without it.

If you like Kovel's bottle guide you love this book.  If you like to see lots of color photo's you will be disipointed.


----------



## ajromy (Nov 14, 2009)

thanx. Iam really enjoying the forum and welcome your help,I will definately try the reggie site. I also like the sound of  $330 in 2002. maybe I can get my hands on the price guide now.


----------

